# Neil Munro Smith. (ex Union Castle)



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

There's an interesting yarn in my local paper, to-day, (The Press, in York) about a lady looking for her "one and only true love" from her time on Union Castle's "Athlone Castle" where she was a childrens nurse and Neil Munro Smith was a waiter.

She says they were inseperable for two years but she then blew him out and took-up with an older bloke.

She said he (Mr. Smith) transferred to another Union Castle ship, the "Reina Del Mar" ( on charter from PSNC ?) and never saw him again.

She's 73 now and would like to get in touch with Mr. Smith, if possible, to see what sort of hand life dealt him after they lost touch with one another.

Mr. Smith was, apparently, a York man which is why she's got in touch with the The Press. The lady Mary Nicol was, and still is, from Aberdeen.

Anyone remember Neil Munro Smith (I would think his name was really Neil Munro-Smith) and possibly his present whereabouts? Salaams, Phil (Hippy)


----------

